# CBSA Seeks Master Thespians for Training Scenarios at Rigaud



## The Bread Guy (4 Aug 2010)

Here's the Canadian Press' take on it:


> Lights, camera, search!
> 
> The Canada Border Services Agency is holding a casting call for actors to help train newly hired officers.
> 
> ...



Here's the MERX posting, with the Statement of Work attached.

_edited to fix spelling after wise cracks from SpellCheck peanut gallery  ;D_


----------



## dapaterson (4 Aug 2010)

Is a Thesbian a female performer with an affinity for other female performers - a porte-manteau of "Thespian" and "Lesbian"?


----------



## George Wallace (4 Aug 2010)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Is a Thesbian a female performer with an affinity for other female performers - a porte-manteau of "Thespian" and "Lesbian"?



I suppose.......If you had a lisp.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Aug 2010)

Seen - thanks!


----------

